# how can you tell what mhz your ram has on your computer?



## Jammie (Nov 7, 2004)

How can you tell what mhz your ram has on your computer?

I just bought a new computer and I think they may have cheated me. I don't know enough about computers to really say, but why the difference in numbers and what do they mean?



The receipt says:

Intel E2140 Dual Core 1.6/800 OEM
2GB DDR2 667mhz memory



The computer says:

Intel E2140 Dual Core 1.6 GHZ
1.99GB, Ram 1.6 GHZ


I was told to use by Belarc adviser by a friend, but it doesn't tell me anything I understand and I don't see any numbers that say 677 on it.


How can I confirm or deny that the ram speed is 677 mhz?


Thanks in advance


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/


----------

